# Bootcamp sur disque dur externe



## coco59229 (5 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour
Jai un disque dur de 1to Samsung m3 il me semble
Et je voudrai installer sur 250 go une partition Windows et sur l autre partie pouvoir l utiliser comme disque de stockage pour le Mac et pour Windows
Est ce que c est possible ?
Merci



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2016)

Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Histoire de savoir ce que tu as comme matériel.

Sinon, pour ma part ce fut possible, mais d'une manière particulière avec mon iMac 27 de 2015 :

1) installation en lançant Boot Camp et en utilisant le disque dur interne, il faut impérativement qu'il ne soit pas partitionné
2) une fois l'installation de Windows terminée, installation et lancement de WinClone
3) création avec WinClone d'un fichier image ayant pour extension .winclone
4) utilisation d'un SSD externe avec une connexion en Thunderbolt
5) lancement de WinClone et restauration du fichier image .winclone dans le SSD
6) lancement de Boot Camp et effacement de la partition Boot Camp pour récupérer la totalité du disque dur interne

Ceci ne fonctionne qu'avec un SSD avec une connexion en Thunderbolt, le boitier est un peu cher, mais le résultat est là. Toutes mes tentatives avec une connexion en USB 3.0 ont échouées.


----------



## coco59229 (5 Septembre 2016)

J'ai un MacBook Pro Retina 2015 13' 16go de ram et 256 go en SSD


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2016)

Comme il y a une connexion Thunderbolt, pas de problème comme je le mentionne.

Voilà le modèle de disque dur SSD en Thunderbolt que j'ai utilisé... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-por...keywords=disque+dur+usb+transcend+thunderbolt ...et oui c'est un SSD, un peu cher mais je ne regrette pas cet achat.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2016)

Peut-être faut -il préciser le type de formatage à réaliser sur le SSD externe avant restauration par WinClone...
Table de partition GUID? Ou MBR?
Format Fat 32?

Si le disque est livré en GPT et NTFS, doit-on laisser ainsi, ou reformatter?


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> 1) Peut-être faut -il préciser le type de formatage à réaliser sur le SSD externe avant restauration par WinClone...
> Table de partition GUID? Ou MBR?
> Format Fat 32?
> 
> 2) Si le disque est livré en GPT et NTFS, doit-on laisser ainsi, ou reformatter?


1) En effet, voilà ce que j'ai fait :
a) - formatage du SSD en connexion Thunderbolt avec Tableau de partition GUID en FAT32
b) - lors de la recopie du clone par Winclone, ce dernier se charge lui-même de repasser le format en NTFS

2) Je n'ai pas de certitudes, mais étant donné que Winclone se charge de repasser le disque dur externe en NTFS lors de la recopie, qu'il vaut mieux faire un formatage comme mentionné en 1) a)

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'il se passera si le formatage est fait en NTFS et comment Winclone se comportera ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2016)

Ok donc par prudence, formatage du SSD en table de partition GUID et FAT32.


----------



## coco59229 (6 Septembre 2016)

Ça fait cher dis donc 
Bah je pense que je vais essayer en USB 3.0


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2016)

coco59229 a dit:


> Bah je pense que je vais essayer en USB 3.0


Relis mes réponses, en USB 3.0 je n'y suis pas arrivé et je ne connais personne ayant réussi.


----------



## eryllion (17 Septembre 2016)

hello

Je pense que tu seras moins embêter avec un thunderbolt et la méthode proposée sur le forum.
Sinon de mon expérience perso. 
L'an dernier j'ai réussi testé via usb 3, il existe pleins de tuto sur le Net et c'est assez prise de crâne car ce n'est pas stable.

Tu as la méthode de BleepToBleep, qui te fait faire une installation manuelle en ligne de commande (tu formate, tu crée tes partitions, etc.. mais il te faut un windows sous la main pour pouvoir extraire le fichier image wim de windows et formater les clé usb nécessaire). J'étais passé par une version virtualisé pour faire le travail.
Cela ne fonctionne pas à tous les coup. 
Avec Windows 10, j'avais un bug car l'activation de UASP faisait planté Windows. 
Windows 8 (merci MSDN) a démarré mais il était instable et à fini par planté au bout d'un moment. Et impossible à relancer.
J'ai testé WinToUSB (un logiciel) qui fait grosso-modo la même chose que BleepToBleep mais via une interface et non en ligne de commande. Outre le fait que mes antivirus ne l'aimait pas, il n'a pas donné de meilleurs résultats que la méthode précédente.
La méthode WinToGo a fonctionné mais il faut une version entreprise de Windows (obtenu grace à ma société) et cela te désactive des trucs.
Juste qu'un jour j'ai placé mon disque sur un adaptateur thunderbolt et Windows a planté (même en revenant sur USB). Depuis je n'ai pas réinstaller. 

Donc tu vois, c'est assez prise de tête en USB. Cela peut fonctionner en ayant de la chance, mais tu seras toujours stressé au démarrage en priant que cette fois encore elle démarre correctement. 

Tu peux tester en USB, fait une petite recherche sur le web, mais ce n'est pas garantie. 
Sinon il y a le thunderbolt. D'ailleurs je vais peut être m'y remettre ce weekend.


----------

